# bar length



## misterboozer (Apr 9, 2006)

where i live the average tree can be milled with a short bar. my question is can i put a 18" bar on my 066M without affecting performance and safety.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 9, 2006)

Dont see why not. Some will tell you to richen up the high side to eliminate over revving the saw.

A 16" bar isnt going to get you much in the mill though. It seems that they all lose at least 4" in the mill.


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 9, 2006)

Casey is right. Put a 24" minimum, which will allow you to mill about 19-20" wide boards. I used a 36" bar with a 36" mill since I had it at first. I too often came up on logs that were too wide for the mill. I went to a 42" to get all available 36" on the mill. I still use the 36" bar more often, but wouldn't consider anything smaller than a 24" and a 30" may be a better move yet.

It's not like you don't have the power to drive it.

Mark


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 10, 2006)

These guys are right, 24" is the bare minimum for a milling bar.


----------

